# Peach Wine (Joeswine style)



## Wade E (May 3, 2009)

3 Gallon Recipe
28 lbs of very ripe peaches (destoned and quartered)
4 ounce liquid concentrate bottle (all of it) Pectic Enzyme
1/4 tsp k-meta
1/4 tsp of sorbate
1 sachet of Red Star Champagne yeast
Adjust SG with sugar and small amount of boiling water to 1.085

Cold Soak Process
Take the peaches and place them in a processor and pulse them until they are almost totally smooth (want some pces of flesh to break down naturally). Place
peach pulp in strainer bag in bucket and add pectic enzyme After 2-3 days of punching down and wringing out fruit remove strainer bag and add yeast.

Pulp to F-pac readiness procedure
Take the pulp bag and place it in a large Chef's strainer press until there is no juice left to extract. Dont throw pulp out yet but freeze it. Add the k-meta and sorbate to the juice and refrigerate it till later.

After 3rd racking off wine add the juice with the sorbate and k-meta and let it sit for a few weeks to clear on its own. 1 month before bottling, if not clear use SuperKleer KC. 

NOW what I did with the pulp is I had a wine batch that wasn't very tasty so I thought out side the box and took the pulp that I had frozen,remember that one, and placed it into a 3 gallon vessel and add the peach pulp, after 1 month I had the most awesome peach cider, do this strictly in the fridge...cold soak it,,,,,nothing wasted from the peach just the stone.


----------



## Woodbee (Nov 16, 2009)

Howdy Wade. Your peach recipe calls for all of a 4oz bottle of concentrate. I just scored a 40lb block of frozen peaches and am looking over recipes. This bottle is concentrated what?
Thanks Brad


----------



## Greg (Nov 25, 2009)

*peach flavoring*

hey woodbee concentrated peach flavor is what i found at our local wine supply store.i added 1 oz per gal.to my peach wine and it made a big difference in the taste.i am degassing now .almost ready to bottle Greg


----------

